# poor performance- dev module, moving slider



## cocokola (Jul 12, 2012)

i have an i7 CPU and have been frustrated with use of the develop module - when i click and hold on a slider, such as exposure, it takes 1-1.5 seconds for each update to be shown on the display. It makes it very difficult to make adjustments due to having to move the slider, wait for results, overshoot, go back etc.   I noticed when I am moving the slider, only ONE of my eight cores is being used.  it is at 100% where the rest are at under 2-3%.   

i am running win 8 RC 64bit , but if memory serves, this was happening on this machine when i was running Win 7 64-bit machine.   Can someone confirm this is the current behavior, and if so , why can't these processes be multi-threaded?  We are talking about significant performance boost here..  ''

All latest updates for windows and Video card (tried beta drivers also) I have a 7770 video card 1GB video card, 16GB Ram, photos and catalog are on separate solid state drives.  

I was excited that 4.1 was listed to address performance issues with development tab.  Strange thing is prior to version 4 the performance was not nearly as bad.  Photos were converted to v4 lightroom from v3 (no ! is shown.)

Any ideas?  I paid for the upgrade, and features are better, but performance is unacceptable.  I have ninja IT skills (IT Architect) so let me know if there is anything I can provide to help diagnose.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 12, 2012)

I have your problem too. When I had LR4 I had no problems at all with the sliders though others complained. Now I have LR4.1 and my sliders are now taking effect about 10-15 seconds afterwards. 

I have an i7 machine with 12mg of ram. Haven't figured out what the problem is yet.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi cocokola, welcome to the forum!

There were definitely issues in 4.0, but those were solved for the majority of people in 4.1.  Your issues do sound excruciatingly slow!

Windows 8 adds a huge question mark into the mix.  My initial thought is an incompatibility with that, or with one of the drivers.  Graphics would be my first port of call, Wacom tablet drivers have come up too.  But the single CPU sounds very odd too.

Do you see the same lags with LR4 set to PV2010?  And what settings are you using?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Norma, have you visited nVidia's website to download the latest drivers for your graphics card?


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 12, 2012)

Gosh, trying to remember when I downloaded the last one...but I will check.


----------



## ukbrown (Jul 12, 2012)

Lightroom by design is very multithreaded and seems to spawn off processes all over the place.  As a rule it seems to use all cores pretty equally and this is under windows x64.


----------



## cocokola (Jul 12, 2012)

*so.. where do we go from here?*



ukbrown said:


> Lightroom by design is very multithreaded and seems to spawn off processes all over the place.  As a rule it seems to use all cores pretty equally and this is under windows x64.



Of course windows 8 is an easy target here.  That is why I am asking others who have lr4.1 to pull up resource monitor, or task manager, pull it to your monitor #2, go to the develop module in LR4.1, and move the slider.  Do you see more than one CPU light up?  

Like I said, i have all the latest drivers available. Not much else to do there.   If others experience this problem in win 7 64bit, then we can remove win 8 from the list of sources.    then check video cards.. but ultimately, I would cast doubt on the video card.  

Think about it:  i am moving a slider that causes LR41 to do calculations.  Apparently the awesome power in my Graphics card isn't being used if the CPU spikes like it does.  Can someone from the LR development staff chime in here, or do the experiment I showed below?   I have a pretty darn fast system, and if this is a problem for all, say, 64-bit users, then you have a serious performance issue that can be resolved.

So can someone from Adobe take a look on their end?   Do you want me to run dependancy walker, or Sysinternal tools and look at threads that are hugging cpu?  it looks like all the processing is happening on one CPU.  i bet you at a 6 sigma level this is a LR4.1 coding error.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 13, 2012)

cocokola,

Here are my Win 7 results:

Four real cores and one hyperthreading core light up. PV2012. Total cpu usage hits about 25%. 

Response is instantaneous. i7-2600. Personally, I strongly suspect that Win 8 is your problem. Whether LR needs tuning or Win 8 has a performance bug can't be determined from the data I've seen so far. 

Hal


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 13, 2012)

And this is mine, which results from me just moving the exposure slider backwards and forwards to produce a view of the cpu activity during that exercise:



As you can see, all 8 cores on my first gen i7 are used.

cocokola, this isn't an Adobe forum and I'm not even sure any of the team drop by any more. If you want to directly address Adobe on your issue, you need to head over to the Adobe feedback site where you'll find several "poor LR4 performance" threads which you can add your voice to (such as this one).


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm using Windows 7, not Windows 8. Here is my activity when moving sliders with my i7 machine.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 13, 2012)

cocokola, Norma,

I don't think you're going crazy and I am not convinced that the problem you are experiencing is just a Windows 8 issue.  I have found that occasionally I hit some combination of conditions where response time in the Develop module gets quite slow. It is infrequent but quite noticeable as you were describing. 

So far I have not been able determine the conditions to reproduce it but I have been able to get back to normal response time by quitting and restarting Lightroom. As Jim suggested follow the threads over on Adobe forums and the feedback site.

-louie


----------



## cocokola (Jul 13, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> cocokola,
> 
> Here are my Win 7 results:
> 
> ...



Thanks Hal, I appreciate the information.  I realized that since I have two licenses for 4.1, I will install on my win 7 laptop which is a i5 and see what happens with the same photos.    Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## cocokola (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I will head over and replay what we have learned here.  I will keep this thread posted, and at least post a link to the support forum.  I will also try rebooting and see if that has an effect.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2012)

That'll be very interesting to see how you get on with the Win7 laptop.  I would expect moving sliders to be hitting all cores.


----------



## cocokola (Jul 14, 2012)

*partiall solved?*

I realized it is possible that affinity was set wrong..  and it was.  I opened task manager, pulled up lightroom task, clicked on details,  right-clicked and sure enough it was bound only to cpu0.  checking the rest of the CPUs woke up this app like you have no idea.   Still testing.. 

-


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2012)

That's brilliant news!  I wonder how many other people are affected by that.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 14, 2012)

cocokola said:


> I realized it is possible that affinity was set wrong..  and it was.  I opened task manager, pulled up lightroom task, clicked on details,  right-clicked and sure enough it was bound only to cpu0.  checking the rest of the CPUs woke up this app like you have no idea.   Still testing..
> 
> -


I have forgotten about how affinity works in Win7/8. Is this something that a user needs to proactively change or is there a default of no affinity at installation?.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd only heard of it in passing, so I googled for it and found this: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/wi...-in-windows-7-to-gain-a-performance-edge/5322


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletus,

Normally, on Win 7, a newly installed executable has affinity for all available cores. You can use the Task Manager to set up some smaller subset of cores for a certain program to use, but that only holds true for the running program. The next time you run it, you need to set affinity again.

From what cocokola wrote, I gather that setting affinity in Win 8 lasts even thru closing and re-opening an application.

Hal


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 14, 2012)

CPU affinity had crossed my mind, but I dismissed it because, as Hal rightly points out, setting affinity for a task only lasts while that task is active. Stop and start the task and normal "all cores" affinity is restored. Definitely something to watch out for if on Win 8 it's now 'sticky'.


----------



## cocokola (Jul 18, 2012)

*Solved!  Well, for me anyway..*



TNG said:


> CPU affinity had crossed my mind, but I dismissed it because, as Hal rightly points out, setting affinity for a task only lasts while that task is active. Stop and start the task and normal "all cores" affinity is restored. Definitely something to watch out for if on Win 8 it's now 'sticky'.



I am not sure what caused the application to only be bound to one CPU.  that makes no sense, and I can guarantee i didn't change that.   If I had spare time, I would investigate if Windows 8 changed the affinity such that it is remembered for each session.  I can tell  you that after making this change, LR41 is much better and is retained for each session.  

In any case, it is one more thing for folks with high end systems getting poor performance to check.

cheers!


----------

